# 2019 SE R-Line 20" wheels, tires question



## Wbflyer (Dec 27, 2018)

Hello,

Just bought my new Atlas and I drove both the R and non-R. I went withe the R Line since I like the looks a little better. That being said, I liked the way the non-R rode better than this R. Would 255/55's fit (I think they will, someone I thought have some snow tires in this size) and would they give me less road noise and smoother ride? 

It's not unbearable but not ideal. They current tires sure do handle well though!! 

Thanks!


----------



## sheaffer (Jun 25, 2003)

I have Contis on my R Line. Got almost 5K miles and ride is smooth and quiet. Which tires do you have? Goodyear Assurance? You can put 55 tires on those rims just your spedo will by off by 2.2mph. Call tirerack they will advise you about most comfortable ride.


----------



## Wbflyer (Dec 27, 2018)

Yes, I have the Conti's as well. not sure the model though. Just seem to ride rougher than the Atlas with 18" wheels.


----------



## Andre VW (Dec 12, 2018)

Mine came with the 20” Conti CrossContact LX Sport. I believe it is the OE tire for both the 18” and the 20”. I personally dont prefer these tires as I think they dont absorb bumps well and seem to thrash. 

Cant wait to eventually swap out. Will likely be going for the Continental DWS when the time comes. Excellent dry/wet grip. 

One thing to note is to ensure the next tire you get is XL rated. I have noticed VW for the first year and a half of the model, the 20” tires were not XL rated. Noticed recent online dealer lot pics that now they are putting on XL load range tires. The door also now calls out XL load range tires. Not sure the reason why.

Example:
255/50R20 vs 255/50R20 XL


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RCDheliracer (Jan 7, 2012)

Wbflyer said:


> Yes, I have the Conti's as well. not sure the model though. Just seem to ride rougher than the Atlas with 18" wheels.


This is one of the trade-offs with 20" rims. Less sidewall to absorb the bumps in the road. Makes for a little more harsh of a ride.


----------



## *DesertFox* (Sep 26, 2017)

Wbflyer said:


> Yes, I have the Conti's as well. not sure the model though. Just seem to ride rougher than the Atlas with 18" wheels.


Check the air pressure. I was having rough ride and when I check the air pressure it was at 46lbs. I set them to 35lbs and what a difference. VW over inflates the tires for shipping and most dealers don't inspect the cars properly before handing the car over to you.


----------



## Wbflyer (Dec 27, 2018)

Ugh, I like these wheels but i'll check the tire pressure. Can't yo do that via the car? I can't seem to find that feature. Also, maybe getting a little taller tire will help some?


----------



## *DesertFox* (Sep 26, 2017)

With the proper air pressure the 20's are quiet, ride and handle good. Where I'm at the roads are in good shape so I don't have to be concerned about potholes.


----------



## Wbflyer (Dec 27, 2018)

So, I am shocked you can't see the tire pressure for each tire on this vehicle. seems like they had to work hard to not give us this feature.... common in all cars now a days.


----------



## jrhelbert (Mar 18, 2019)

Wbflyer said:


> Ugh, I like these wheels but i'll check the tire pressure. Can't yo do that via the car? I can't seem to find that feature. Also, maybe getting a little taller tire will help some?


No, the TPMS system doesn't actually have pressure sensors in the tires. It just uses the ABS system to monitor wheel speed, if one tire starts spinning a bit faster than the others, then it can infer that it has a smaller circumference/diameter and that the tire is lower than the others.


----------



## Wbflyer (Dec 27, 2018)

I think I prefer TPMS over that  guess it doesn't matter now.


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

*DesertFox* said:


> Check the air pressure. I was having rough ride and when I check the air pressure it was at 46lbs. I set them to 35lbs and what a difference. VW over inflates the tires for shipping and most dealers don't inspect the cars properly before handing the car over to you.


Ditto. I did my first rotation at 5k and I went to reset the pressure to 38psi in all 4 and they were all in the mid 40s! Right on the sidewall of the tire it reads max is 44. Da hell they thinking.


----------



## Wbflyer (Dec 27, 2018)

Yep, mine were 45psi. bringing them down to 37


----------



## macaddict (Oct 12, 2014)

Savvv said:


> Ditto. I did my first rotation at 5k and I went to reset the pressure to 38psi in all 4 and they were all in the mid 40s! Right on the sidewall of the tire it reads max is 44. Da hell they thinking.


It is 35 psi when cold. If you drive for 30 minutes, the air pressure will increase until they cool down again. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## *DesertFox* (Sep 26, 2017)

Wbflyer said:


> Yep, mine were 45psi. bringing them down to 37


How is the ride now?


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

macaddict said:


> It is 35 psi when cold. If you drive for 30 minutes, the air pressure will increase until they cool down again.


I know this. I drove 1 mile down the road to the gas station after doing the rotation so highly doubtful they were at 35psi ambient temp.


----------



## Wbflyer (Dec 27, 2018)

*DesertFox* said:


> How is the ride now?


It does drive better now. Thanks for the heads up on the tire pressure!


----------



## *DesertFox* (Sep 26, 2017)

Wbflyer said:


> It does drive better now. Thanks for the heads up on the tire pressure!


That's great to hear and a simple fix.


----------



## _chassis_ (Jun 21, 2019)

I have 20 inch wheels on a 2019 Tiguan and a M-B GLE. Both are significantly harsher than my previous vehicles with 18 inch� and 19 inch� wheels. I am going to live with it, it is the way it is. 

18”� vs 20” wheel diameter is a large difference in tire sidewall height, and a correspondingly large difference in harshness.


----------



## Wbflyer (Dec 27, 2018)

Yes, I think I'm going to try and get some 255/55's on it for better conform and winter driving. Anyone have the Duratracs on the Atlas?


----------

